# Classical Music Instrument - Western vs Chinese



## JJJ (Jun 14, 2017)

Battle scene from a Chinese movie

Any instrument can match Suona from 3:57?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Vuvuzela................................


----------

